# Organspende - Neuer Gesetzentwurf von Jens Spahn und Prof. Karl Lauterbach



## RyzA (2. April 2019)

Moin!


Jens Spahn und Karl Lauterbach haben einen neuen Gesetzentwurf zur Organspende ausgearbeitet und vorgelegt.  Dieser sieht vor:



Alle Personen ab 18 Jahren sollen ausführlich informiert und als Spender registriert werden, es sei denn, sie widersprechen. Der Widerspruch soll in einem bundesweiten Register dokumentiert werden. Den Eintrag können die Betroffenen jederzeit selbst erstellen, bearbeiten und auch löschen.
Auch Organspender sollen in dem Register vermerkt werden.
Im Zweifel sollen Angehörige über eine Organspende entscheiden können, wenn sie glaubhaft machen können, dass der Betroffene kein Spender sein wollte.

Quelle: Organspende: Diskussion um Gesetzentwurf von Jens Spahn und Karl Lauterbach - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Die Grünen sind gegen eine Verpflichtung. Aber für eine umfassende Aufklärung.

Ich habe gestern die "Hart aber fair" Sendung zum Thema gesehen und es war eine interessante Diskussion.

"Hart aber fair" zu Organspende mit Jens Spahn: "Das ist ein Eingriff in die Freiheit" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Angeblich sind 80% der Bundesbürger potentiell zu einer Organspende bereit, haben sich aber mit dem Thema noch nicht auseinandergesetzt.
Dann wären es wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger.
Ich finde auch es sollte freiwillig bleiben. Stattdessen sollte die Bundesregierung mehr darüber informieren. Und regelmäßig Kampagnen starten.

Selber weiß ich noch nicht ob ich Organe spenden würde. Blut - und Knochenmark würde ich gerne spenden, da ich aber selber chronisch krank bin und verschiedene Medikamente nehmen muß, geht das leider nicht.

Das ist ein schwieriges Thema. Dennoch möchte ich mal fragen wie eure Meinung dazu ist?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. April 2019)

Automatisch einer sein ist Käse. Sollen sie halt regelmäßig fragen, wir geben für viel mehr Käse Geld aus.  Ich Spende seit Jahren Blut und bin auch bei der DKMS registriert. Finde dass das Einsatz genug ist. Klar würde ich im Fall der Fälle selber gerne ein Spenderorgan bekommen, aber dafür könnte es ja Priolisten geben. Nach Alter, Erkrankung und eben ob er Spender ist oder nicht. Würde ich als fair ansehen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2019)

Die Entscheidung bleibt ja frei. Mit dem Opt-Out Prinzip will man nur provozieren dass die Leute aktiv darüber nachdenken. Ich finde das vollkommen legitim.
Ich sehe die Problematik eher darin dass , sollte ich verunglücken, ich vermutlich im (EU-)Ausland zum Spender würde (Ski-Fahren und Tauchen). Da hilft dann ein rein deutsches Register wenig.


----------



## shadie (2. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung bleibt ja frei. Mit dem Opt-Out Prinzip will man nur provozieren dass die Leute aktiv darüber nachdenken. Ich finde das vollkommen legitim.



Ich bin kein Fan davon, dass man in Programme erst mal pauschal aufgenommen wird und nur wenn man selbst Hand anlegt, dass man sich austragen lassen kann.

Das erinnert mich wieder so an die GEZ, es müssen erst mal pauschal ALLE zahlen, nur wer meckert und sagt ich wohne mit xyz zusammen in einem Haushalt, der wird dann befreit.

Finde ich nicht gut, den Weg der Grünen gefällt mir da deutlich mehr, informieren informieren informieren.

Ich selbst spende Blut und da ich wieder aktiv Motorrad fahre werde ich mich bzgl. Organspende jetzt auch mal informieren.
Sollte mal was passieren wäre es ja dämlich, wenn wegen fehlendem Ausweis die Organe nicht verwendet werden dürften.
Und nein.....ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich beim Biken sterbe.
Es kann aber halt einfach mal jedem passieren und Motorradfahren erhöht das Risiko.


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2019)

Automatisch Organspender ist doch eine gute Sache, warum man sich so dagegen streubt verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. April 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Automatisch Organspender ist doch eine gute Sache, warum man sich so dagegen streubt verstehe ich nicht.



Verstehe eher nicht, warum ich mich in einen Zwang drängen lassen sollte. Es gibt Ethik, Moral, Religion und und und, die durchaus dagegen sprechen, je nach Gesichtspunkt. Aber es ist eher ein leidiges Thema darüber zu diskutieren. Wenn es ganz einfach geht das ich online die Sache abwählen darf, dann vielleicht. Wenn das mit Schriftkram und riesigen Katalog an Fragen verbunden ist, dann nur eine Einwilligung.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung bleibt ja frei. Mit dem Opt-Out Prinzip will man nur provozieren dass die Leute aktiv darüber nachdenken. Ich finde das vollkommen legitim.


Die gehen aber dann davon aus, dass jeder der 18 Jahre alt (und gesund ist), automatisch zustimmt. Was ja nicht der Fall ist.
Die Menschen können auch durch Infos und Werbekampagnen darüber zum nachdenken gebracht werden.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

Das ist das Allerletzte, das ist eine Bevormundung die seines Gleichen sucht. 
Und wird dann jedes Mal in das Register gesehen oder haben die Ärzte dann bereits einem „Hirntoten“ die Organe entnommen und dann heißt es „ups“, würde mich keine Spur wundern wenn es so enden würde.


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist das Allerletzte, das ist eine Bevormundung die seines Gleichen sucht.


Nein, die sucht nicht seinesgleichen, sondern ist etwas, was in vielen Ländern rund um Deutschland schon Standard ist:
Gesetzliche Regelungen in Europa | www.organspende-info.de


> Hat die verstorbene Person einer Organspende zu Lebzeiten nicht ausdrücklich widersprochen, zum Beispiel in einem Widerspruchsregister, können Organe zur Transplantation entnommen werden. Die Widerspruchslösung gilt in Bulgarien, Frankreich, Irland, Italien, Lettland, Liechtenstein, Luxemburg, Österreich, Polen, Portugal, der Slowakei, Slowenien, Spanien, Tschechien, der Türkei, Ungarn und Zypern.
> 
> In einigen Ländern haben die Angehörigen das Recht einer Organentnahme bei der verstorbenen Person zu widersprechen, sollte keine Entscheidung der verstorbenen Person vorliegen. Die Widerspruchsregelung mit Einspruchsrecht der Angehörigen gilt in Belgien, Estland, Finnland, Litauen und Norwegen.




Spanien, Italien, OEsterreich: Im Urlaub unfreiwillig Organspender?


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2019)

Also die Widerspruchsregelung mit Einspruchsrecht für Angehörige ist auch das mindeste was man erwarten kann.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist das Allerletzte, das ist eine Bevormundung die seines Gleichen sucht.
> Und wird dann jedes Mal in das Register gesehen oder haben die Ärzte dann bereits einem „Hirntoten“ die Organe entnommen und dann heißt es „ups“, würde mich keine Spur wundern wenn es so enden würde.



Klar sind die Optionen in Sachen Missbrauch in Deutschland eher gering, jedoch ganz ausschließen kann man das nicht. Opt-Out ist für mich auch keine Option. Mit 18 will man sich mit so einem "Käse" auch gar nicht beschäftigen. Muss man auch nicht unbedingt. Man kann ja zum 18. halt die Werbung bekommen. Das sollte dann damit auch genügen.


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2019)

Welche Bevormundung? Ich bin schließlich tot wenn mir Organe entnommen werden. Über was sollte ich mich dann noch aufregen können?
Aber lieber Futter für die Würmer als das ich einem anderen Menschen das Leben retten kann.


----------



## Johnny05 (2. April 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Automatisch Organspender ist doch eine gute Sache, warum man sich so dagegen streubt verstehe ich nicht.



Ich kapier es manchmal auch nicht ..... wenn man stirbt hat man ganz andere Sorgen als ein völlig vollständiger Körper.

Meine Frau und Ich tragen schon seit Jahren Organspende - Ausweise in der Tasche . Wenn meine Organe nach meinem Tod einem anderen Menschen ein neues Leben ermöglichen ist das doch ne gute Sache.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2019)

Ihr diskutiert glaube ich an den Anderen Vorbei: Dass Organspende eine gute Sache ist empfinden hier alle so. "Nur" die Form der Entscheidung wird in Frage gestellt. Wobei mir auch dort noch das schlüssige Argument fehlt warum es kein Opt-Out sein darf.
Wenn es jemandem "egal" ist werden seine Organe halt genommen, wer ist denn in dem Fall geschädigt worden?


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

Wobei es da im Gegensatz zum Blut oder Knochenmark um die Spende nach dem Tod geht. Da braucht man das Zeug also selber nicht mehr. 

Lebensspenden sind meist nur zwischen engen Verwandten vorgesehen.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Welche Bevormundung? Ich bin schließlich tot wenn mir Organe entnommen werden. Über was sollte ich mich dann noch aufregen können?
> Aber lieber Futter für die Würmer als das ich einem anderen Menschen das Leben retten kann.



Es gab bereits Leute die man als Hirntod bezeichnet hat die danach wiederaufgewacht sind und demnach NICHT tot waren.


----------



## Andregee (2. April 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Automatisch Organspender ist doch eine gute Sache, warum man sich so dagegen streubt verstehe ich nicht.


Man ist nur so lang dagegen wie man sich selbst als möglichen Spender und nicht als Empfänger sieht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es gab bereits Leute die man als Hirntod bezeichnet hat die danach wiederaufgewacht sind und demnach NICHT tot waren.



Es gibt auch Leute, die immer wieder FakeNews ohne Beweise verbreiten.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die immer wieder FakeNews ohne Beweise verbreiten.



Redest du über dich Mister 120 IQ ?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es gab bereits Leute die man als Hirntod bezeichnet hat die danach wiederaufgewacht sind und demnach NICHT tot waren.



Der Hirntod wird von zwei unabhängigen Ärzten diagnostiziert. Dafür gibt es Kriterien.
Kennst du da einen protokollierten Fall?


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Redest du über dich Mister 120 IQ ?


Wie wäre es einfach mal ein paar Beispiele zu liefern, am besten aus Deutschland, statt Feuer im Tischkasten zu machen?


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach mal ein paar Beispiele zu liefern, statt Feuer im Tischkasten zu machen?



Falls es dich wirklich interessiert, diesen Suchbegriff „hirntod wieder aufgewacht“ bei Bing (oder Google) einsetzen, man muss nur Verschwörungstheorien und ähnlichen Blödsinn von dem Korrekten trennen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

Dann mach das mal.


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2019)

Um den Planeten zu retten,

brauchen wir keine Organspenden. 

Je eher wir wegtreten, umso besser.

Die montentan junge Generation hat doch jetzt schon die Faxen dicke,
vom "Nixunternehmen".


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Falls es dich wirklich interessiert, diesen Suchbegriff „hirntod wieder aufgewacht“ bei Bing (oder Google) einsetzen, man muss nur Verschwörungstheorien und ähnlichen Blödsinn von dem Korrekten trennen.



Kann man machen. Dann erfährt man, dass sich die Ärzte in der Diagnose geirrt haben. Daher ist es zwingend, dass ein unabhängiger Arzt das noch mal prüft. Daher gibt es solche Fälle in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann man machen. Dann erfährt man, dass sich die Ärzte in der Diagnose geirrt haben. Daher ist es zwingend, dass ein unabhängiger Arzt das noch mal prüft. Daher gibt es solche Fälle in Deutschland nicht.



Stimmt, das haben sie und auch wenn es in Deutschland sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, ist es nicht auszuschließen.
100% kann man den Tod nur feststellen, wenn die Verwesung beginnt.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

Es reicht aber aus, wenn der Hirntod festgestellt ist. Wenn der unabhängig diagnostiziert wurde ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder aufzuwachen fast Null und wenn doch bleibt man ein Pflegefall, hat da also auch nichts von.

Das erste Sichere Todesanzeigen ist nach 20 min. die Totenstarre am Kiefer.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es reicht aber aus, wenn der Hirntod festgestellt ist. Wenn der unabhängig diagnostiziert wurde ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder aufzuwachen fast Null und wenn doch bleibt man ein Pflegefall, hat da also auch nichts von.



Also würdest du am liebsten alle Pflegefälle töten, wenn sie doch sowieso nichts davon haben?


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2019)

Vielleicht möchte er auch einfach nur selbst keiner sein? Und selbst bei deinem wirklich weit hergeholten Bedenkenpunkt dass der Hirntot nicht korrekt erkannt wird stelle ich mir die Frage warum das Promill was so denkt nicht einfach vom Opt-Out gebrauch machen soll sondern daraus eine Opt-In Regelung folgen soll.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2019)

Das Problem ist wohl, dass es keinen genau definierten Tod in Gesetzesform gibt. Daher hat sich das Transplantationsgesetz da durchgesetzt.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2019)

Es verbreiten sich  im Internet auch immer wieder die Gerüchte das Hirntote eine Narkose bzw Vollnarkose bekommen. Das ist aber Quatsch.
Hier mal was dazu:



> Vor einer Organentnahme wurde zweifelsfrei der Tod durch den unumkehrbaren Ausfall der gesamten Hirnfunktionen (Hirntod) festgestellt. Dies bedeutet, dass Rezeptoren im Gehirn funktionslos sind und eine Schmerzwahrnehmung nicht mehr stattfinden kann. Muskelrelaxantien werden dagegen verabreicht, um sogenannte spinale Reflexe zu verhindern. Spinale Reflexe sind Reflexe, die von den Nerven im Rückenmark ausgehen. Diese können Spontanbewegungen und den Anstieg von Blutdruck und Herzfrequenz während der Organentnahme auslösen und die Organentnahme erschweren.


Quelle: Hirntod - Fakten zum unumkehrbaren Ausfall der gesamten Hirnfunktionen | www.organspende-info.de

Also nur muskelentspannende Medikamente.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte er auch einfach nur selbst keiner sein? Und selbst bei deinem wirklich weit hergeholten Bedenkenpunkt dass der Hirntot nicht korrekt erkannt wird stelle ich mir die Frage warum das Promill was so denkt nicht einfach vom Opt-Out gebrauch machen soll sondern daraus eine Opt-In Regelung folgen soll.



Das Beispiel ist jetzt zwar sehr radikal, aber wie würdest du es finden, wenn man Gewaltanwendung erst Mal im Voraus per Formular verweigern muss, weil einem sonst jeder straflos auf die Fresse hauen darf? Oder, wenn man dir jeden Tag 0,5 Liter Blut im Schlaf abzapfen würde, weil du es ja nicht im Vornherein verweigert hast?
Es ist schlicht und ergreifend Unsinn, das Einzig richtige Prinzip ist das, dass die Person zustimmen muss damit es gemacht wird, damit es auch nur bei den Personen gemacht wird, die es wollen, dann können diese sich auch ruhig arbeit machen.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2019)

Warum soll es denn mehr Arbeit sein zu helfen als nicht zu helfen? Macht das nicht anders herum mehr Sinn?
Beide deine Beispiele sind Körperverletzung zu Lebzeiten, wir diskutieren hier Körperverwendung nach dem Tod.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum soll es denn mehr Arbeit sein zu helfen als nicht zu helfen? Macht das nicht anders herum mehr Sinn?
> Beide deine Beispiele sind Körperverletzung zu Lebzeiten, wir diskutieren hier Körperverwendung nach dem Tod.



Sind keine Körperverletzungen mehr nach dem man sie legalisiert hat, genauso wie man hier die bisher verbotene Organentnahme ohne Zustimmung legalisieren will, ich sehe keinen Unterschied, beides Male geht es um Straftaten die legalisiert werden könnten.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2019)

Man verbrennt dich lebend oder verbrennt deine Leiche. Das eine ist ein Mord(versuch) das Andere eine übliche Bestattungsvariante. 
Oder etwa doch kein Unterschied? Oder macht lebend oder Tot vielleicht doch was aus? Und
Wenn du willst dass man dich erst bestattet wenn die Verwesung bereits einsetzt musst du dafür übrigens ebenfalls eine Sonderregelung treffen, das ist auch nicht die Norm.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Man verbrennt dich lebend oder verbrennt deine Leiche. Das eine ist ein Mord(versuch) das Andere eine übliche Bestattungsvariante.
> Oder etwa doch kein Unterschied? Oder macht lebend oder Tot vielleicht doch was aus? Und
> Wenn du willst dass man dich erst bestattet wenn die Verwesung bereits einsetzt musst du dafür übrigens ebenfalls eine Sonderregelung treffen, das ist auch nicht die Norm.



Die Würde eines Menschen endet nicht mit dem Tod.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2019)

Nein, aber der Tod macht einen Unterschied. Hast du verfügt wie du bestattet werden willst? Im Grunde ist mit oder ohne alle Organe nur eine der dafür zu treffenden Entscheidungen. Und die anderen werden dir auch abgenommen wenn du keine eigenen triffst. (Und ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir noch nicht einmal sicher ob es einen "Standard" für den Rest gibt)


----------



## hoffgang (2. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es gab bereits Leute die man als Hirntod bezeichnet hat die danach wiederaufgewacht sind und demnach NICHT tot waren.



Willst du damit andeuten, es bestünde das Risiko, das Fehlerhaft der Hirntod festgestellt und dann Organe entnommen werden? Du willst das verhindern?
Gut, schreib eine Patientenverfügung und eine Betreuungsverfügung, trag dieser immer bei Dir, schon kann Dir das nicht passieren.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert glaube ich an den Anderen Vorbei:  Dass Organspende eine gute Sache ist empfinden hier alle so. "Nur" die  Form der Entscheidung wird in Frage gestellt. Wobei mir auch dort noch  das schlüssige Argument fehlt warum es kein Opt-Out sein darf.
> Wenn es jemandem "egal" ist werden seine Organe halt genommen, wer ist denn in dem Fall geschädigt worden?


Eben.

Nur mal so, wir haben Parteien in Deutschland die den Volksentscheid fordern, also die Bevölkerung über extrem wichtige Themen abstimmen lassen wollen - dieselben Parteien lehnen Opt-Out ab weil man damit die Menschen überfordere bzw. nicht belasten sollte.
Opt-Out ist die einzige Methode die nachhaltig Menschen dazu zwingt sich damit zu beschäftigen. Lehnt man eben ab, fertig. Muss man halt mal Netflix einen Abend ausgeschaltet lassen und den Mist schreiben. Nervt, keine Frage, aber macht allen das Leben leichter. Einem selbst, den Angehörigen & Freunden, den behandelnden Ärzten, einfach allen.
Wenn das einzige Argument dagegen "mimimi ich will nicht über sowas nachdenken" ist, dann ist Opt Out genau richtig.

Anmerkung: Am aktuellen Gesetzentwurf lehne ich ab, dass Angehörige bislang nicht wirklich Entscheidungsgewalt haben. Feintunig ist noch notwendig, grundsätzlich bin ich jedoch für ein solches Gesetz.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Willst du damit andeuten, es bestünde das Risiko, das Fehlerhaft der Hirntod festgestellt und dann Organe entnommen werden? Du willst das verhindern?
> Gut, schreib eine Patientenverfügung und eine Betreuungsverfügung, trag dieser immer bei Dir, schon kann Dir das nicht passieren.



Ja das Risiko besteht. 
Das ist einfach nur extrem unrealistisch und noch unrealistischer ist es dass sie gefunden werden würde bevor der Hirntod bzw. der scheinbare Tod eintritt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ja das Risiko besteht.
> Das ist einfach nur extrem unrealistisch und noch unrealistischer ist es dass sie gefunden werden würde bevor der Hirntod bzw. der scheinbare Tod eintritt.



Deswegen dabei tragen. Bevor etwas gemacht wird, wird eh erst mal nach der Versicherungskarte gefragt/gesucht.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte er auch einfach nur selbst keiner sein?



Wobei da der BGH erst in die falsche Richtung entschieden hat. BGH-Entscheid zu kuenstlicher Ernaehrung: Harter Fall, schlechtes Urteil - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## RtZk (3. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen dabei tragen. Bevor etwas gemacht wird, wird eh erst mal nach der Versicherungskarte gefragt/gesucht.



So ein Schwachsinn, wenn du lebensgefährlich verletzt bist juckt niemanden deine Versicherungskarte, alles andere als sofortige Hilfe wäre sowieso eine Straftat.


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, wenn du lebensgefährlich verletzt bist juckt niemanden deine Versicherungskarte, alles andere als sofortige Hilfe wäre sowieso eine Straftat.



Die Zeugen Jehovas lässt man ja auch sterben obwohl eine Blutkonserve das Leben hätte retten können.
Da wird auch kein Arzt dafür belangt. Wenn er die Wünsche des Patienten ignoriert aber sehr wohl.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, wenn du lebensgefährlich verletzt bist juckt niemanden deine Versicherungskarte, alles andere als sofortige Hilfe wäre sowieso eine Straftat.



Zwischen sofortiger Hilfe und Freigabe zur Organspende vergehen aber ein paar Stunden.

Zumal da auch noch die Angehörigen hinzugezogen werden, wofür auch die Identität geklärt sein muss. Da schaut man dann natürlich auch danach, ob ein Organspendeausweis vorliegt. 
Wenn die Angehörigen deine Haltung kennen und wissen, das du entsprechende Willenserklärungen hinterlegt hast, können  diese die Ärzte natürlich auch darauf hinweisen.
Geht nur eben schlecht, wenn es die Angehörigen selbst nicht wissen und dann spontan eine Entscheidung treffen sollen.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2019)

Vielleicht ist Organspende in der Zukunft ja überflüssig: Organe aus dem 3D-Drucker: Ein Herz wie gedruckt | tagesschau.de
Der Vorteil wäre auch, da es körpereigenes Gewebe ist, dass es dann zu keinen Abstoßungsreaktionen kommt.
Die Forscher meinten das die Technik in 10-15 Jahren dann ausgereift sein könnte.
SciFi wird Realität.


----------



## efdev (16. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Forscher meinten das die Technik in 10-15 Jahren dann ausgereift sein könnte.
> SciFi wird Realität.



Bis dahin brauchen wir aber immer noch mehr Ersatzteile als jetzt, ändert also an der Debatte erstmal nix


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Bis dahin brauchen wir aber immer noch mehr Ersatzteile als jetzt, ändert also an der Debatte erstmal nix


Ja erstmal nicht.


----------



## RtZk (16. April 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Bis dahin brauchen wir aber immer noch mehr Ersatzteile als jetzt, ändert also an der Debatte erstmal nix



Die „Ersatzteile“ sind trotzdem MEINE Organe und im Fall der Fälle werden sie entfernt, wenn irgendetwas mit der Ablehnung schief gelaufen ist obwohl ich es nicht so wollte.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

Du kannst doch auch jetzt schon widersprechen. 

Zumal es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, bei nicht mal 4000 fremden Organspenden. [1] Das sind bei 80 Millionen Einwohnern gerade mal 0,005%.


----------



## efdev (16. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die „Ersatzteile“ sind trotzdem MEINE Organe und im Fall der Fälle werden sie entfernt, wenn irgendetwas mit der Ablehnung schief gelaufen ist obwohl ich es nicht so wollte.



Ganz ehrlich ist mir völlig Wumpe, es gibt zu wenig und überall außerhalb von D scheint eine Widerspruchslösung wunderbar zu funktionieren. 
Wobei ich auch nichts gegen andere Ideen habe aber der aktuelle Zustand, ist wie bei vielen anderen Dingen, keiner der so bleiben sollte.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Forscher meinten das die Technik in 10-15 Jahren dann ausgereift sein könnte.
> SciFi wird Realität.



Mach aus den 10-15 Jahren lieber 50-100 Jahre.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mach aus den 10-15 Jahren lieber 50-100 Jahre.


Ich kann das nicht beurteilen. Die Forscher meinten das so.


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mach aus den 10-15 Jahren lieber 50-100 Jahre.



Nö, das kommt eh nicht,

weil das die Masse garnicht bezahlen kann.


----------



## Ray2015 (16. April 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich bin schließlich tot wenn mir Organe entnommen werden.



Da wäre ich mir mal nicht so sicher.


----------



## efdev (16. April 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir mal nicht so sicher.



Und wie kommst du darauf? 
Also hier in D mache ich mir da keine Sorgen und außerhalb von D gelten unsere Organspende Gesetze eh nicht


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann das nicht beurteilen. Die Forscher meinten das so.



In den 50ern haben die Forscher gesagt, dass in spätestens 30 Jahren die ersten Fusionsreaktoren ans Netz gehen, wahrscheinlich aber eher.
Das ist gefühlt 80 Jahren her und wo sind die Fusionsreaktoren?


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> In den 50ern haben die Forscher gesagt, dass in spätestens 30 Jahren die ersten Fusionsreaktoren ans Netz gehen, wahrscheinlich aber eher.
> Das ist gefühlt 80 Jahren her und wo sind die Fusionsreaktoren?


Aber das ist doch etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist ein schwieriges Thema. Dennoch möchte ich mal fragen wie eure Meinung dazu ist?



Dann mal direkt die Gegenfrage. Was daran soll denn schwierig sein? 
Willst du in einen Sarg, oder eingeäschert werden?
Bei letzterem musst du wissen ob dir die zwei Esslöffel Asche mehr bedeuten als evtl. das Leben eines anderen Menschen zu verlängern.
Bei erstgenanntem ob es dir wichtig ist dass unter deinem Anzug eine Narbe ist, oder eben nicht.
Mehr steckt nicht dahinter.

Ich hab mit sechs Jahren gesehen wie meine Uroma in einem Sarg weggebracht wurde und mir anschließend Gedanken gemacht. Wer lebt, stirbt auch. Ist so normal wie atmen. Hinterfragt du manchmal warum du atmest? Ich tippe auf ein entschiedenen Nein. Du isst um zu leben, dafür kommt hinten was raus. Du trinkst um zu leben, dafür kommt unten was raus. Du atmest ein um zu leben, dafür kommt verbrauchte Luft wieder raus. Genauso einfach ist es mit dem Tod. Du lebst, also stirbst du auch und am Ende bleibt ein Abbauprodukt über. Das zu recyceln ist die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit es nicht einfach wegzuwerfen. 

Persönlich bin ich sehr neugierig auf den Tod. Angst davor habe ich nur in dem Sinne, dass meine Kinder noch in der Grundschule sind und auf mich angewiesen. Sowie die auf eigenen Füßen stehen, ist aber auch diese "Hürde" weg. Dann sehe ich dem entspannt entgegen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## hotfirefox (16. April 2019)

Ich kann mit einer Wiederspruchslösung sehr gut leben, niemand wird gezwungen, man muss nur eben aktiv handeln.

Gegenvorschlag von mir, man muss sich als Spender melden aber wer das eben nicht tut, der kommt im Falle eines Falles ganz an das Ende der Warteliste und jeder registrierte Spender hat Vorrang. Da bedarf es keiner Aufklärung bzw. viele kümmern sich ganz von selbst um alles wichtige.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann mal direkt die Gegenfrage. Was daran soll denn schwierig sein?
> Willst du in einen Sarg, oder eingeäschert werden?
> Bei letzterem musst du wissen ob dir die zwei Esslöffel Asche mehr bedeuten als evtl. das Leben eines anderen Menschen zu verlängern.
> Bei erstgenanntem ob es dir wichtig ist dass unter deinem Anzug eine Narbe ist, oder eben nicht.
> Mehr steckt nicht dahinter.


Es ist eine sehr persönliche Entscheidung mit der sich jeder auseinandersetzen muß. Die meisten verdrängen das im Alltag und haben sich noch nie richtig Gedanken darüber gemacht.
Das bestätigen auch Umfragen.



> Ich hab mit sechs Jahren gesehen wie meine Uroma in einem Sarg weggebracht wurde und mir anschließend Gedanken gemacht. Wer lebt, stirbt auch. Ist so normal wie atmen. Hinterfragt du manchmal warum du atmest? Ich tippe auf ein entschiedenen Nein. Du isst um zu leben, dafür kommt hinten was raus. Du trinkst um zu leben, dafür kommt unten was raus. Du atmest ein um zu leben, dafür kommt verbrauchte Luft wieder raus. Genauso einfach ist es mit dem Tod. Du lebst, also stirbst du auch und am Ende bleibt ein Abbauprodukt über. Das zu recyceln ist die einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit es nicht einfach wegzuwerfen.


Ich bin ja nicht dagegen. Aber finde mehr Aufklärung würde auch reichen anstatt diese Widerspruchsregelung einzuführen.



> Persönlich bin ich sehr neugierig auf den Tod.


Ich nicht. Weil man nie weiß wie man stirbt. Schnell, sanft oder qualvoll.
Wobei mir natürlich bewußt ist das ich irgendwann auch mal an Reihe bin. Davor kann sich niemand drücken.
Hoffentlich lebe ich noch ein paar Jahre. Aber in Würde. Wobei wir fast bei einen anderen Thema wären... Sterbehilfe.


----------



## Verminaard (16. April 2019)

Ich lass das mal hier.
Hat mich doch zum Nachdenken gebracht, egal in welche Richtung.
Organspende – nie wieder. Organtransplantation aus der Sicht einer Betroffenen - Gesellschaft fuer Gesundheitsberatung GGB e.V.

Die Frage die ich hier noch nicht gelesen habe (oder ueberlesen, dann verzeihung): Wer profitiert wirklich von diesen Neuregelungen?


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

Manche sind halt schon zu Lebzeiten Hirntod. Da muss man sich nur mal die ganzen Nazis anschauen, die letzten Sommer durch Chemnitz gelaufen sind.


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2019)

Wie bitte will man denn noch mehr aufklären? Man wird doch seit den frühen Neunzigern damit überall konfrontiert, beziehungsweise hat jedwede Möglichkeit sich zu informieren. Wer von den Anwesenden hier hatte schon mal die Zeit sich bei Youtube Trailer, reviews, oder how to's anzusehen? Der hätte also auch die Zeit gehabt sich zu diesem Thema zu informieren. An mangelnder Aufklärung liegt es sicher nicht, sondern eher an den faulen, oder selbstsüchtigen Menschen die keinen Grund verspüren sich mal Gedanken zu machen. 

Ich finde diesen Vorschlag super, weil er die Menschen zwingt sich mit den Thema wenigstens einmal kurz auseinanderzusetzen. Ich fände eine Verzichtserklärung für Menschen die das Spenden ablehnen aber auch legitim. Also nach dem Motto, wer nichts geben mag bekommt auch nichts. Das ist zum Wohle vieler selbstsüchtiger Menschen aber nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

Das geht doch auch heute schon. Man kann auf dem Organspende-Ausweis  auch die Spende untersagen. 

Oder halt einzelne Teile, wie z.B. Augen ausnehmen.


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2019)

Das ist ja das tolle. Auch wenn dieser Vorschlag in Kraft tritt, man hat noch immer sämtliche Möglichkeiten.man kann jederzeit alles abwählen, bestimmtes, oder gar nichts. Der Bürger hat weiterhin die Wahl. Nur muss er sich eben einmal! Gedanken machen was er will.

Mal ein Beispiel aus meinem Freundeskreis.
Ein Mann der mir die Freundschaft gekündigt hatte. Warum? Weil ich ihn darauf hingewiesen habe dass seine Eltern inzwischen alt und krank sind. Er selbst hatte immer betont dass seine Oma noch fitter sei als alle anderen in der Familie und diese eben alle überleben würde. Vor ein paar Jahren ist ihr Mann gestorben, also der Opa meines Freundes, den das laut eigener Aussage völlig unvorbereitet traf. Auf die Frage wie alt er denn gewesen sei, antwortete er: 93. Ich fragte: "93! und das hat du nicht kommen sehen? Was hast du denn gedacht, dass er ewig lebt? Von mir bekommst du dafür kein Mitleid. Mach dir lieber mal Gedanken über deine Eltern. Mutter und Vater schon lange arbeitsunfähig und Herzkrankheiten. Beide nur noch mit viel Tabletten und Ruhe und sie sind beide schon Mitte sechzig. Du solltest davon ausgehen dass die beiden auch jederzeit, bzw. in den nächsten Jahren abtreten können." Dann war Sendepause...
Nach dem Tod ihres Mannes verlor die Oma alle Lebensgeister und wurde kränker und schwächer. Inzwischen hängt sie an Maschinen aber keiner mag die Verantwortung tragen und den Stecker ziehen, obwohl die Frau schon lange Essen und Trinken verweigert hat und nicht mehr leben wollte. Nur eine Erklärung hat sie nicht aufgesetzt. 
Hätte sie eine Erklärung abgegeben müssten die Angehörigen keine Angst haben eine falsche Entscheidung zu treffen. Warum hat sie keine? Weil sie sich nie damit auseinander gesetzt hat. Selbst die Angehörigen die ja der Meinung waren sie seinen in schlechterer Verfassung haben das noch immer nicht getan. Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein!?

Inzwischen hat mein Freund sich wieder beruhigt und mir Recht gegeben, aber weiter möchte er sich nicht mit dem Thema befassen. Jetzt schweigen wir das tod. 
Verstehen kann ich diese Einstellung aber nicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## XT1024 (16. April 2019)

Mir gefällt der Vorschlag.
Diejenigen, denen es bisher so egal war, dass sie nichts (weder dafür noch dagegen) gemacht haben, machen danach bestimmt genau so _viel_.
Wie groß ist wohl der Rest, der tatsächlich, aktiv, irgendwas dagegen hat? 

Mich würden ja mal Gründe interessieren. Also was nach "nö, will ich nich", dem Skandal alle Jubeljahre, den ganzen Gruselgeschichten oder religiösem was auch immer übrig bleibt.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Es ist eine sehr persönliche Entscheidung mit der sich jeder auseinandersetzen muß.


Macht aber keiner und wenn doch, dann finden die zu dem Thema bestimmt nur Skandale oder obskuren Hokuspokus. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die meisten verdrängen das im Alltag und haben sich noch nie richtig Gedanken darüber gemacht.
> Das bestätigen auch Umfragen.


Bestätigen die seit Jahrzehnten nicht auch, dass von den Befragten zumindest _sehr viele_ dafür sind? Aber frag bloß nicht, wer tatsächlich einen Ausweis hat.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber finde mehr Aufklärung würde auch reichen anstatt diese Widerspruchsregelung einzuführen.


Das kostet _€€€_ und bringt _???_. Neu ist das Thema ja wirklich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2019)

Ich hab mir gerade die Frage gestellt welchen Einfluss die aktuelle Diskussion wohl hat. Holen sich gerade mehr Leute einen Spenderausweis weil wieder darüber geredet würde oder schläft das gerade vollkommen ein weil ja eh bald die Wiederspruchslösung kommt?


----------



## efdev (17. April 2019)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich hier noch nicht gelesen habe (oder ueberlesen, dann verzeihung): Wer profitiert wirklich von diesen Neuregelungen?



Wer würde denn überhaupt profitieren außer diejenigen welche Organe brauchen? 
Ist ja nicht so das man die in den Kühlschrank legt oder großartig quer durch die Welt schiffen kann(soweit ich weiß)


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2019)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Macht aber keiner und wenn doch, dann finden die zu dem Thema bestimmt nur Skandale oder obskuren Hokuspokus.
> 
> Bestätigen die seit Jahrzehnten nicht auch, dass von den Befragten zumindest _sehr viele_ dafür sind? Aber frag bloß nicht, wer tatsächlich einen Ausweis hat.


In den Umfragen sind 80% dafür. Aber gleichzeitig haben sich die wenigsten mit dem Thema ernsthaft auseinander gesetzt.



> Das kostet _€€€_ und bringt _???_. Neu ist das Thema ja wirklich nicht.


Neu ist es nicht. Aber wirklich präsent war es in den Medien kaum.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade die Frage gestellt welchen Einfluss die aktuelle Diskussion wohl hat. Holen sich gerade mehr Leute einen Spenderausweis weil wieder darüber geredet würde oder schläft das gerade vollkommen ein weil ja eh bald die Wiederspruchslösung kommt?


Gute Frage. Jetzt ist es gerade in den Medien. Lange Zeit war es schon fast in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> .
> Ich finde diesen Vorschlag super, weil er die Menschen zwingt sich mit den Thema wenigstens einmal kurz auseinanderzusetzen. Ich fände eine Verzichtserklärung für Menschen die das Spenden ablehnen aber auch legitim. Also nach dem Motto, wer nichts geben mag bekommt auch nichts. Das ist zum Wohle vieler selbstsüchtiger Menschen aber nicht vorgesehen.



Dann wäre es aber keine Organ"spende" mehr, denn eine Spende ist etwas freiwilliges ohne Gegenleistung. Weiter würde dein Vorschlag unser Solidaritätsprinzip untergraben. Man kann natürlich darüber diskutieren wo Solidarität anfängt und aufhört, aber das steht ja aktuell nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Dann wäre es aber keine Organ"spende" mehr, denn eine Spende ist etwas freiwilliges ohne Gegenleistung. Weiter würde dein Vorschlag unser Solidaritätsprinzip untergraben. Man kann natürlich darüber diskutieren wo Solidarität anfängt und aufhört, aber das steht ja aktuell nicht zur Debatte.


Das ist nicht mein Vorschlag gewesen, sondern stammt aus der Sendung hart aber fair. 
MMn ist dieser Vorschlag genau wegen unserem Solidaritätssystem vertretbar. Denn wer nicht bereit ist zu geben, lehnt ja prinzipiell dieses System ab und hat demnach auch keinen Grund zu fordern/nehmen. 

Allgemein fehlt mir bis jetzt auch noch eine Begründung von den Ablehnern dieses Vorschlags was denn eigentlich gegen eine Organentnahme nach dem Tode spricht. Also ich frage mich warum man das ablehnen könnte. Irgendwie will mir immer Alltag niemand auf diese mMn wirklich simple Frage antworten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2019)

Bei einer Obduktion werden auch alle Organe entnommen. Da haben die Angehörigen überhaupt kein Mitspracherecht. Es könnte schließlich der Mörder darunter sein.


----------



## Verminaard (17. April 2019)

Organspende  mit einer Obduktion gleichzusetzen ist schon ein kleiner Spagat.

Was nach dem Tod passiert, ist mir persoenlich egal.
Ich hab ein kleines Problem damit, wie bei der Organspende der Tod definiert wird.

Dann aber auch eher weniger bei mir selbst als bei Angehoerigen bzw. der Person die mir am wichtigsten ist.
Wenn da entschieden wird, das eben diese Person jetzt tot ist und ausgeschlachtet wird weil irgendjemand definiert hat das es so ist.
Da wird einem komplett die Hoffnung genommen, einfach so.
Rational gesehen ist es wahrscheinlich egal. Der Missbrauch dahingehend verschwindend gering.

Nur wie schon erwaehnt, weis ich nicht wie ich damit umgehen koennte.
Es bleibt noch immer das: was ist wenn sich der Arzt / Aerzte taeuschen, was ist wenn ein Missbrauch stattfindet.
Und diesen Punkt kann man eben nicht ganz eliminieren.


Zu dem Punkt mit der Solidaritaet: wo faengt sie an, wo endet sie?
Wieso wird das ganze dann nicht zu einer Zweckgemeisnchaft umfunktioniert.
Jeder der potentiell ein Organ mal bekommen moechte, muss sich dazu verpflichten selbst zu spenden.
Wie sieht das dann mit den Kosten fuer Aerzte usw. dafuer aus? Wieso soll das dann von der Allgemeinheit ueber Steuern und Krankenversicherungsbeitraegen getragen werden?
Was macht einer der also moeglicher Organspender nicht in Frage kommt, weil Krankheiten oder was weis ich?

Wenn man das bei diesem Thema so eingefuehrt hat, wieso dann nicht auf andere Gebiete ausweiten?

Wenn man versucht das alles von ein paar Seiten zu betrachten, ist es nicht einfach so schwarz weiß.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Allgemein fehlt mir bis jetzt auch noch eine Begründung von den Ablehnern dieses Vorschlags was denn eigentlich gegen eine Organentnahme nach dem Tode spricht. Also ich frage mich warum man das ablehnen könnte. Irgendwie will mir immer Alltag niemand auf diese mMn wirklich simple Frage antworten.


So simpel ist die Frage gar nicht mal. Nicht jeder möchte das sein Körper als Ersatzteillager herhält und ausgeschlachtet wird.
Es kann auch religiöse Gründe haben, das man wünscht dass sein Körper unversehrt bleibt, bis er beigesetzt wird.
Und wenn man mitbekommen hat, wie Menschen in Armen Ländern ihre Organe an die Organmafia verkaufen, dann denkt man auch anders darüber.
Ich will nicht unterstellen das es in Deutschland mafiaartige Strukturen gibt in der Hinsicht.
Aber man ist da etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2019)

Die Sache ist eigentlich sehr simpel, wenn ich meine Organe nach dem Hirntod nicht spende, hat jemand anderer (auch mehrere) keine Chance auf ein lebensrettendes Organ.
Das meine Organe Futter für die Würmer werden statt einem anderen Menschen zu helfen ist blanker Egoismus.

Wenn es genug Spender gibt, dann gibt es auch keinen Schwarzmarkt.


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2019)

Das ist doch dann gerade ein Pluspunkt! Wenn jeder hier eradezu damit um sich wirft, gibt es doch überhaupt keinen Markt für solche Geschäfte.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Sache ist eigentlich sehr simpel, wenn ich meine Organe nach dem Hirntod nicht spende, hat jemand anderer (auch mehrere) keine Chance auf ein lebensrettendes Organ.


Ja klar. Das ist einleuchtend!


> Das meine Organe Futter für die Würmer werden statt einem anderen Menschen zu helfen ist blanker Egoismus.


Jein. Es kann wie gesagt auch religiöse Gründe haben.



> Wenn es genug Spender gibt, dann gibt es auch keinen Schwarzmarkt.


Zumindest würde er schrumpfen.

Die Chinesen züchten z.B.  Tiger in Farmen für ihre komische traditionelle Medizin, aber dennoch werden sie weiter gewildert.


----------



## Verminaard (17. April 2019)

Ganz schluessig ist die Logik nicht wirklich.
Wenn ausnahmslos jeder Organspender waere, wuerde ja der Markt nicht automatisch gesaettigt sein.
Oder gibt es genug Hirntode in Deutschland um den Bedarf an Ersatzteilen fuer Menschen zu decken?
Kenne da die Statistiken nicht.

Wenn ich zwar als Organspender registriert bin, mich aber ein ploetzlicher Tod ereilt, koennen ja meine Organe trotzdem nicht verwendet werden.

Selbst wenn der Zustand einer absoluten Deckung ueber Zeitraum X erreicht waere, wuerde es noch immer irgendwen geben, der der Meinung ist dringender ein Organ zu brauchen als der naechste auf der Liste, voila Bedarf fuer Schwarzmarkt wieder da.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2019)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Zustand einer absoluten Deckung ueber Zeitraum X erreicht waere, wuerde es noch immer irgendwen geben, der der Meinung ist dringender ein Organ zu brauchen als der naechste auf der Liste, voila Bedarf fuer Schwarzmarkt wieder da.


Den wird man auch nie ganz wegbekommen. Dafür gibt es zahlreiche andere Beispiele.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2019)

Wobei auch das Organ selbst passen muss. Da werden also schon Empfänger mit dem Spender abgeglichen. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was macht einer der also moeglicher Organspender nicht in Frage kommt, weil Krankheiten oder was weis ich?



Das wird vor einer Entnahme eh getestet. Auch beim Blutspenden. 
Die Bereitschaft zählt.


Edit:
Da es auch mit dem Thema selbstbestimmter Tod zutun hat, das BVefG verhandelt derzeit über den §217 StGB:
Verhandlung am BVerfG: Wer darf beim Suizid helfen?
SS 217 StGB: Es bleibt an den AErzten haengen 



			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/bverfg-2bvr-2347-15-suizid-verwirklichen-assistenz-verhandlung-sterbehilfe-aerzte-grundrecht-freiheit-moral/ schrieb:
			
		

> "Gesetzgeber muss den Rahmen schaffen, das Grundrecht auf Suizid zu verwirklichen"


----------



## Adi1 (18. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei auch das Organ selbst passen muss. Da werden also schon Empfänger mit dem Spender abgeglichen.



Richtig,
wobei der Spenderempfänger sowieso
Antiabwehrmedikamente ein Leben lang
nehmen muss.


----------



## DKK007 (18. April 2019)

Wobei auch dort geforscht wird, wie man die Proteine so anpassen kann, dass es zu keinen Abstoßungen kommt. 
Also indem man die fremden Zellen im Immunsystem quasi auf eine Whitelist setzt.


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei auch dort geforscht wird, wie man die Proteine so anpassen kann, dass es zu keinen Abstoßungen kommt.
> Also indem man die fremden Zellen im Immunsystem quasi auf eine Whitelist setzt.



Richtig,

das wird halt niemals funktionieren,
die genetischen Barrieren stehen halt im Weg.


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2019)

Gehirnforschung: Forscher erwecken tote Schweinehirne zum Leben - WELT


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

Ich kann nur den Anfang vom Artikel lesen, da muß man ein Abo haben. Aber was ich lesen konnte reicht mir schon.
Das ist Tierquälerei und abartig.
Außerdem was bringt es den Menschen?


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2019)

Es gab kein richtiges "Leben". Die Zellen sind nur nicht abgestorben. Das ist also ähnlich, wenn wenn der Körper an einer Herz-Lungen-Maschine gehangen hätte.
Zwischen den Nervenzellen gab es keine Interaktionen und das war auch nicht erwünscht. Zumal man selbst wenn man einen völligen "Reboot" schafft, wohl wie bei einem PC davon ausgehen muss, dass der flüchtige Speicher nach Unterbrechung der Energiezufuhr leer ist. 

Tote Schweinegehirne mit einem Hauch von Leben | heise online


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

Weiß man mit Sicherheit das die Gehirne nichts mehr empfunden haben?

Früher gabs mal so nen irren Chirurgen. Der hat Affenköpfe verpflanzt. 
Widerlich sowas.
Mit Hunden haben sie das wohl auch gemacht: Kopftransplantation – Wikipedia
Das waren andere Chirurgen. Ich finde das ist ethisch nicht mehr vertretbar.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2019)

Scheuer will die zusätzliche Motorrad Fahrprüfung abschaffen. Auch ein Weg, die Zahl der Organspender zu erhöhen. 
Plaene des Verkehrsministers: Ohne Pruefung aufs Motorrad?  | tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Scheuer will die zusätzliche Motorrad Fahrprüfung abschaffen. Auch ein Weg, die Zahl der Organspender zu erhöhen.
> Plaene des Verkehrsministers: Ohne Pruefung aufs Motorrad?  | tagesschau.de



Scheuer macht seinem Namen in gewisser Weise wirklich immer wieder "Ehre", indem er mit (be)scheuer(ten) Vorschlägen daher kommt.


----------



## ryzen1 (21. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Jein. Es kann wie gesagt auch religiöse Gründe haben.



Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Weil ich an eine ausgedachte Geschichte glaube und denke ich werde z.B. als Grashalm wiedergeboren oder sonst was, verwehre ich einem anderen Menschen die Chance zu leben.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Weil ich an eine ausgedachte Geschichte glaube und denke ich werde z.B. als Grashalm wiedergeboren oder sonst was, verwehre ich einem anderen Menschen die Chance zu leben.


Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben das ich das genauso sehe oder gut finde. Nur das es auch religiöse Gründe haben kann. Was ja auch stimmt.


----------



## ryzen1 (21. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben das ich das genauso sehe oder gut finde. Nur das es auch religiöse Gründe haben kann. Was ja auch stimmt.



Hab ich ja nicht gesagt^^
 Nur ich finde, dass man Allgemein bei solchen Themen die Religion gar nicht mehr betrachten sollte. Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert und lassen uns sogar noch politisch von religiösen Gründen leiten. 
Einige haben den Knall halt noch nicht gehört


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Ich finde nach wie vor wichtig das es Religionen gibt. Solange sie nicht von Fanatikern und Extremisten mißbraucht werden.
Die meisten religiösen Menschen leben friedlich und jeder soll daran glauben woran er will.
Ich selber stehe irgendwo dazwischen. Einerseits glaube ich an empirische Wissenschaft, andererseits das es etwas übergeordnetes geben muß und "dem ganzen Sinn gibt".
Was das Thema Organspende angeht bin ich auch noch ambivalent.


----------



## ryzen1 (21. Juni 2019)

Finde auch, dass jeder glauben kann was er will.
Man muss aber differenzieren zwischen einer erfundenen Geschichte und wichtigen Entscheidungen unseres Lebens.
Und da darf Religion einfach keine Rolle spielen.
Hätte man im Roman "Die Bibel" geschrieben, dass wir keine Hosen tragen sollen, weil uns sonst Gottes Zorn heimsucht , würde heute im StGB ein Paragraph für das Tragen einer Hose hinterlegt sein. 

Die einen glauben an die Wiedergeburt, die anderen ans ewige Leben und andere an wieder etwas ganz anderes. Sollte man bei Entscheidungen bezüglich der Organspende nicht lieber sachlich und objektiv herangehen?


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Juni 2019)

Also meine Organe gehören erstmal MIR und wenn einer  liebt Fragt: "Du ich brauch grad nen Auge- du hast doch 2 und bist sowiso Tot" Dann überleg ich mir das erstmal. Und vielleicht biete ich ihm eins gegen gebühr an.

Vielleicht gibt es was großes Übernatürliches..kann sehr gut sein! Aber erstmal zählt die Wissenschaft. Und wenn es um meine Organe geht hat der "Glaube" egal welcher, als Ratlose Manifestierung des Unbekannten bestimmter Gruppen nichts zu bedeuten, für mich! Weil glaube und alles was es Interpretiert meines erachtens nur eine Idee und die Suche nach halt in einer großen Unbekannten Welt ist-Menschen gemacht also.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (21. Juni 2019)

Schwieriges Thema .

Erstens möchte niemand das jemand stirb , egal ob Spender oder Empfänger .

Ich finde es besser " mit Geld zu locken " als mit Zwang .
Das mindeste was man den Hinterbliebenen des Spenders zugestehen sollte ist eine ordentliche Beerdigung wenn man ihn schon ausnimmt ,  die nehmen ja alles  nicht nur zb das Herz .
Und noch extra 5000 € für die Hinterbliebenen   , es ist ja nicht so das die Krankenkassen die entnommenen Organe nicht abrechnen . 

Deswegen schon aus diesem Grund sollte es nicht Spende heißen !  Und ich glaube auch das Empfänger der Organe und ihre Familien  wenn finanziel möglich gerne bereit sind die 5000€ als Dank zu bezahlen.

komischeweise hab ich mich vor 2 Wochen wegen Blutspenden schlaugemacht , und viele sagen  : fürn Appel un en Ei mach ich das dann auch nicht mehr.
Zumal die Krankenkassen ka ca 100 oder 120 € abrechnen  glaub ich  , ka  korrigiert mich  .  
Und da finde ich auch für den Streß und die aufgewendete Zeit sollten 25-30 € schon drin sein ,  rein die Spesen zur nächsten Blutspendestation :  schreiben manche kostet ihm schon ca 45min hin und 45 min Rückfahrt +Sprit .
Der schrieb dann auch er macht das dann auch nicht mehr  wenn er jetzt nur noch 8€ bekommt.

Und auch sollte der Spender für den Empfänger nicht anonym bleiben ,  wenn der Empfänger es wünscht !


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich nicht selber gesundheitliche Probleme hätte, würde ich ohne zu zögern und sofort Blut - und Knochenmark spenden.
Aber das geht leider nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema .
> 
> Erstens möchte niemand das jemand stirb , egal ob Spender oder Empfänger .
> 
> ...


Also verkaufen, ja? Oder was sollte das sein was du da vorgeschlagen hast? Wer nur für Kohle spendet ist in meinen Augen schlicht ein A(r)schloch. 
Ich hab früher fürs Blut spenden sogar 75 Flöten bekommen, weil irgendwas an meinem Blut toll ist und da noch was raus gefiltert wird. Mir wurscht. Ich hab die Kohle immer beim nächstbesten McDonalds in die Kinderhilfsspardose gesteckt. 
Auch verstehe ich nicht wie man bei dem Thema ambivalent sein kann. Dass das vorgeschlagen wurde ist jetzt wie viele Monate her? Was ist denn da so schwer dass es einen Menschen so lange überfordert sich eine Meinung zu bilden?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2019)

Womit man gleich den illegalen Organhandel in Südamerika usw. fördert.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2019)

Womit? Mit Blutspenden hier bei uns, oder was meinst du?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Auch verstehe ich nicht wie man bei dem Thema ambivalent sein kann. Dass das vorgeschlagen wurde ist jetzt wie viele Monate her? Was ist denn da so schwer dass es einen Menschen so lange überfordert sich eine Meinung zu bilden?


Manche Dinge brauchen etwas mehr Zeit.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2019)

Ja, beispielsweise langsam und qualvoll verrecken während man auf ein Spenderorgan wartet. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, beispielsweise langsam und qualvoll verrecken während man auf ein Spenderorgan wartet.


Ich lasse mich doch nicht unter Druck setzen. Es ist mein Körper (auch wenn er dann tot ist) und meine Entscheidung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich doch nicht unter Druck setzen. Es ist mein Körper (auch wenn er dann tot ist) und meine Entscheidung.



Wenn du tot bist, lastet kein Druck mehr auf dich.
Wichtig ist, dass es fair bleibt. Jeder hat die Chance auf ein Spenderorgan. Die schwersten Fälle sollten immer zuerst kommen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du tot bist, lastet kein Druck mehr auf dich.


Wenn ich tot bin nicht, aber jetzt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn ich tot bin nicht, aber jetzt.



Ja, aber wenn du lebst, interessiert sich niemand für deine Organe oder denkst du echt, dass man dich sterben lässt, damit man dich ausnehmen kann?
Das wird nicht passieren. Auch der Motorradfahrer, der gerade eingeliefert wird, hat die besten Chancen am Leben zu bleiben.
Vielleicht kommen die Organe irgendwann aus dem 3D Drucker, aber das dauert vermutlich noch eine Weile.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn du lebst, interessiert sich niemand für deine Organe oder denkst du echt, dass man dich sterben lässt, damit man dich ausnehmen kann?


Ich meine bei meiner Entscheidung. Wenn man sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt, kommt man nicht unbedingt so schnell zu einer Entscheidung.
Andere vielleicht -  ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Womit? Mit Blutspenden hier bei uns, oder was meinst du?



Ich habe mich auf das Zahlen für Organe bezogen. Nicht umsonst ist das illegal und ein Kontakt zum Spender untersagt.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2019)

Jo, damit haste recht. Das ist schon gut so wie es ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich doch nicht unter Druck setzen. Es ist mein Körper (auch wenn er dann tot ist) und meine Entscheidung.


Wer setzt dich denn unter Druck? Ich sicherlich nicht. Sonst hätte ich gesagt dass du dich entschieden sollst und nicht gefragt was einen denn so lange beschäftigt.
Diese Frage hast du übrigens noch nicht beantwortet. Ich bin aber wirklich daran interessiert zu erfahren was einem da so alles durch den Kopf geht, allein schon weil es doch sein könnte dass ich doch was für mich selbst übersehen habe.

Edit
Sorry für den Doppelpost, hab nicht aufgepasst.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer setzt dich denn unter Druck? Ich sicherlich nicht. Sonst hätte ich gesagt dass du dich entschieden sollst und nicht gefragt was einen denn so lange beschäftigt.
> Diese Frage hast du übrigens noch nicht beantwortet. Ich bin aber wirklich daran interessiert zu erfahren was einem da so alles durch den Kopf geht, allein schon weil es doch sein könnte dass ich doch was für mich selbst übersehen habe.


Wie gesagt stehe ich irgendwo zwischen Wissenschaft und Glauben und kann das nicht so einfach beantworten.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juni 2019)

Gerade das mit dem Glauben finde ich als Atheist ja so interessant. 
Soweit ich das überblicken kann sagen die meisten Glaubensweisen dass man sich nicht wichtiger nehmen soll als seine Mitmenschen und diese nicht betrügen soll. Würdest du jetzt nicht spenden, aber Organe im Falle eines Unfalls (Gott bewahre) nehmen, hättest du genau das getan. Also für mich sagt der glauben eher aus dass man anderen helfen soll und nicht egoistisch zu sein hat. Ich bin aber wie erwähnt ein Laie.

Wie siehst du die Glaubensituation bei dir? Eher pro, oder kontra und inwiefern?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich selber welche erhalten will, dann ist es natürlich "gerechter" auch zu spenden.
Aber ich habe mir noch nicht mal darüber richtig Gedanken gemacht.
Bzw möchte mir das gar nicht ausmalen falls es mal soweit kommt.
Ist ja irgendwie ne Horrorvorstellung.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (24. Juni 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung bleibt ja frei. Mit dem Opt-Out Prinzip will man nur provozieren dass die Leute aktiv darüber nachdenken. Ich finde das vollkommen legitim.
> Ich sehe die Problematik eher darin dass , sollte ich verunglücken, ich vermutlich im (EU-)Ausland zum Spender würde (Ski-Fahren und Tauchen). Da hilft dann ein rein deutsches Register wenig.



Wenn der Fall eintritt  , bleibt maximal glaub 6 Stunden Zeit .Je nach Organ glaub Herz nur 2-3.

Ich kann echt nicht verstehen warum so viele eine Abneigung gegen eine kleine finanzielle Entschädigung haben !?
Wo ist euer Problem ?  Wovor habt ihr Angst ? 
Damit würde es vielmehr Spender geben  , und das Thema wäre vom Tisch .
Und selbst falls du selbst mal ein Organ brauchst , müsstest du bestimmt nicht sterben oder 5-10 jahre warten . Oder ist dir dein Leben keine 5000€ wert  plus ( der Tod eines anderen der sich für dich "geopfert" hat )  ?
In dem Sinne das er nach dem Tod ausgenommen wird , und nicht komplett beerdigt  wird !?
Wie gesagt :  wenn finaziell möglich ! Wenn nicht dann halt nicht .

Und noch ne Frage :

Rutschen Organspender im Ernstfall wenn sie selber eins brauchen auf der Warteliste nach oben  ?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn ich selber welche erhalten will, dann ist es natürlich "gerechter" auch zu spenden.
> Aber ich habe mir noch nicht mal darüber richtig Gedanken gemacht.
> Bzw möchte mir das gar nicht ausmalen falls es mal soweit kommt.
> Ist ja irgendwie ne Horrorvorstellung.


Wäre es dann nicht viel einfacher (weil dich der Gedanke daran so fertig macht), wenn du einfach nein sagst und eine Patientenverfügung ausfüllst mit der Order keine Organe bekommen zu wollen? Dann hättest du ohne dich viel damit beschäftigen zu müssen das Thema wenigstens abgearbeitet und wärst deinem Glauben dennoch gerecht geworden. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht viel einfacher (weil dich der Gedanke daran so fertig macht), wenn du einfach nein sagst und eine Patientenverfügung ausfüllst mit der Order keine Organe bekommen zu wollen? Dann hättest du ohne dich viel damit beschäftigen zu müssen das Thema wenigstens abgearbeitet und wärst deinem Glauben dennoch gerecht geworden.


Ich habe tatsächlich auch schon mal über eine Patientenverfügung nachgedacht. Das wenn ich z.B. X Tage in Koma liege die Maschinen abgestellt werden.
Oder Wachkoma, das dann auch Ende ist.
Aber eine Organverweigerung, das weiß ich nicht ob das überhaupt geht. Wenn man sonst noch halbwegs fit ist.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich kann echt nicht verstehen warum so viele eine Abneigung gegen eine kleine finanzielle Entschädigung haben !?
> Wo ist euer Problem ?  Wovor habt ihr Angst ?
> Damit würde es vielmehr Spender geben  , und das Thema wäre vom Tisch .
> Und selbst falls du selbst mal ein Organ brauchst , müsstest du bestimmt nicht sterben oder 5-10 jahre warten . Oder ist dir dein Leben keine 5000€ wert  plus ( der Tod eines anderen der sich für dich "geopfert" hat )  ?



Nur wenn der Spender tot ist, nützen ihm 5000€ auch nichts. 

Dazu hat die Rangliste ausschließlich nach Schwere und nicht nach Geld zu gehen. Alles andere würde gegen Art. 1 GG verstoßen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört dieser Entwurf schon lange durchgesetzt im Jahr sterben viele Menschen, auch junge, die man durch eine Transplantation hätte retten können, nur informieren sich zu viele nicht oder haben keine Lust sich mit dem Thema abzugeben. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte meine Organe zu spenden, wenn ich sowieso sterben würde, und damit ein Leben verlängern / retten könnte würde ich darüber nicht lange nachdenken, im Übrigen habe ich sowieso einen Spenderausweis seit Jahren. Wer eben mal wieder Extrawurst spielen will, Thema Religion, Kultur, "meine Organe sind mein Eigentum", der kann sich dann bitte freischreiben lassen. Mit Geld würde ich hier überhaupt nicht anfangen, in anderen Ländern oder dem Schwarzmarkt wird mit Organen zu sehr gehandelt und Geld verdient. Würde ich im sterben liegen wäre im übrigen das Letzte woran ich denken würde Geld dafür zu verlangen hier geht es um Ethik.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Würde ich im sterben liegen wäre im übrigen das Letzte woran ich denken würde Geld dafür zu verlangen hier geht es um Ethik.



Sehe ich auch so.
Da muss man schon sehr Eitel und Arrogant sein.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich auch schon mal über eine Patientenverfügung nachgedacht. Das wenn ich z.B. X Tage in Koma liege die Maschinen abgestellt werden.
> Oder Wachkoma, das dann auch Ende ist.
> Aber eine Organverweigerung, das weiß ich nicht ob das überhaupt geht. Wenn man sonst noch halbwegs fit ist.


Okay, jetzt denke ich dass bei dir der Glaube keine Rolle spielen kann. Denn das klingt hart nach verweigern. Also dass du so lange den unentschlossenen mimst bis du selbst mal eins brauchst und dann sagst: "Immer man her damit!" Sollte das der Plan / die Taktik sein, würde das aber vorm jüngsten Gericht / deinem Schöpfer bedeuten dass dir Egoismus, Bereicherung an anderen, ein Leben lang dich und andere belügen und das in Kauf nehmen dass andere sterben dir angelastet werden. Bei den Christen würde das Fegefeuer bedeuten, bei anderen Religionen weiß ich es nicht. 

Jetzt steh ich wieder am Anfang. Bis eben dachte ich du hast auch Lust ehrlich über das Thema zu sprechen. Schade. Warum sagst du nicht einfach (falls dem so ist) dass du nicht spenden magst, deshalb aber nicht verzichten möchtest. Ist doch kein Beinbruch, aber wenigstens eine Meinung. Bei meinen Kollegen war auch gut ein Drittel so eingestellt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2019)

Ich sag immer wieder man ist zu vielem nicht bereit bis man das eigene Kind mal leiden sieht, spätestens dann ist man zu allem bereit... einfach mal Gedanken darüber machen was wäre wenn das eigene Kind durch eine Spende leben könnte, aber keine bekommt weil der Hirntote neben an keine Lust hatte mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen!


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt steh ich wieder am Anfang. Bis eben dachte ich du hast auch Lust ehrlich über das Thema zu sprechen. Schade. Warum sagst du nicht einfach (falls dem so ist) dass du nicht spenden magst, deshalb aber nicht verzichten möchtest. Ist doch kein Beinbruch, aber wenigstens eine Meinung. Bei meinen Kollegen war auch gut ein Drittel so eingestellt.


Ich habe nicht geschrieben das ich es gar nicht mache. Ich überlege halt noch.

Außerdem bin ich chronisch krank. Schilddrüse raus, Fettleber, Bluthochdruck, Hornhautverkrümmung (selbst die Augen kann man glaube ich nicht mehr nehmen), Schlafapnoe. 
Und noch ne psychische Erkrankung auf die ich 50% Schwerbehinderung habe.
Muß diverse Medikamente nehmen.
Meine Lungen sind geteert durch fast 30 Jahre rauchen.
Da bleibt nicht viel über. Vielleicht noch die Nieren.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juni 2019)

Auch Haut und Gewebe wird transplantiert und letztendlich kann man da mit seinem Hausarzt mal drüber reden, die können einem dann schon sagen ob es überhaupt Sinn macht einen Ausweiß zu beantragen, kennen ja den eigenen Zustand, meist, besser als man möchte und wissen was so gebraucht wird.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht geschrieben das ich es gar nicht mache. Ich überlege halt noch.
> 
> Außerdem bin ich chronisch krank. Schilddrüse raus, Fettleber, Bluthochdruck, Hornhautverkrümmung (selbst die Augen kann man glaube ich nicht mehr nehmen).
> Meine Lungen sind geteert durch fast 30 Jahre rauchen.
> Da bleibt nicht viel über. Vielleicht noch die Nieren.


Letztere würde ich dann nehmen. Ich arbeite zu viel und trinke zu wenig. Außerdem muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich selbst bei diesen Temperaturen kein Wasser trinke, sondern Milch (was verkalkt), Kaffee, oder Energy. Weshalb ich schon zweimal daran operiert werden musste. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

Aber ich muß dazu sagen, dass ich an meiner Gesundheit arbeite  und manche Sachen lassen sich wieder verbessern.
Rauchen aufhören, weiter abnehmen, Bewegung usw.
Habe nur halt mehrere Baustellen und eins nach dem anderen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich arbeite zu viel und trinke zu wenig. Außerdem muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich selbst bei diesen Temperaturen kein Wasser trinke, sondern Milch (was verkalkt), Kaffee, oder Energy. Weshalb ich schon zweimal daran operiert werden musste.


Hast du Nierensteine gehabt?

Ich trinke zu Hause morgens einen Kaffee. Auf der Arbeit einen Schoko-Cappucino, noch zwei Kaffee und mindestens 2*0,7L Flaschen Mineralwasser. Zu  Hause auch noch später Wasser (oder Cola Light, Apfel - und Traubenschorle) und Kaffee. 
Bei dem Wetter komme ich auf 3-4 Liter am Tag. Also 2 Liter Wasser, 1L Kaffee & 1L andere Getränke etc.

Mit den Nieren ist nicht zu spaßen. Ich kenne jemanden der regelmäßig zur Dialyse muß.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2019)

Also ich trinke morgens einen Kaffee, auf Arbeit in der Pause ein Glas Milch und auf dem Heimweg einen energy. Das war's dann eigentlich auch schon.
Das ist schon verhältnismäßig gut für mich. Früher bin ich knapp zehn Tage mit einer Flasche Volvic Eistee ausgekommen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also ich trinke morgens einen Kaffee, auf Arbeit in der Pause ein Glas Milch und auf dem Heimweg einen energy. Das war's dann eigentlich auch schon.


Das ist viel zu wenig. Gerade wenn du schon Probleme mit den Nieren hast.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2019)

Ganz vergessen zu beantworten...



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hast du Nierensteine gehabt?



Ja, hatte ich. Mit Blasenanriss und Entzündung im Bauchraum.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2019)

@Headcrash wenn du schon weißt, dass von dir nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist, kannst du doch auch einfach "keine Spende" ankreuzen. Dann hast du dich wenigstens damit beschäftigt und sparst deinen Angehörigen eine Entscheidung.

Auch die Ärzte können dann gleich die Akte weglegen, ohne das da möglicherweise einem Schwerkranken falsche Hoffnungen gemacht werden.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2019)

@DKK007: Ja das wäre noch ne Möglichkeit.

Und eine Patientenverfügung werde ich auch noch machen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur wenn der Spender tot ist, nützen ihm 5000€ auch nichts.
> 
> Dazu hat die Rangliste ausschließlich nach Schwere und nicht nach Geld zu gehen. Alles andere würde gegen Art. 1 GG verstoßen.



Ja aber den Hinterbliebenen .

Zur Schwere :  Ich finde wenn jemand über 67 Jahre alt ist ,  dann sollten doch lieber Junge Leute die Organe bekommen .
Wenn ich sehe das ein 77 Jähriger ein neue Lunge bekommt ,  was soll das ........


----------



## tdi-fan (25. Juni 2019)

Da ich selbst betroffen bin, 2 Jahre an der HD war, eine TX hatte, also eine Spenderniere bekommen habe, die auch heute noch seit 2011 auf zu 100% läuft, empfinde ich es positiv, dass sich der Sache bzw Problematik politisch angenommen wird, und unsere Gesellschaft dazu aufgefordert wird, sich wirklich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen.

Als kleiner Nachweis, dass ich nicht schwurbel:
IMG_0425.JPG - directupload.net


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Zur Schwere :  Ich finde wenn jemand über 67 Jahre alt ist ,  dann sollten doch lieber Junge Leute die Organe bekommen .
> Wenn ich sehe das ein 77 Jähriger ein neue Lunge bekommt ,  was soll das ........


Wer will das abwägen und entscheiden?
Ist das Leben eines älteren Menschen weniger wert als das eines Jüngeren?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. Juni 2019)

Ja .

Man muss auch loslassen können ! , und es ist auch Organverschwenderei . Einen kranken jungen Menschen zu helfen ist das eine  ,  aber einen alten Menschen wegen seinem Lebensstil am Leben zu erhalten ist das Andere .

Meine Meinung


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

Wenn jemand zu alt ist oder eine allgemein sehr schlechte Prognose hat, wird er gar nicht in die Liste aufgenommen.

Das entschiedet dann der behandelnde Arzt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ja .
> 
> Man muss auch loslassen können ! , und es ist auch Organverschwenderei . Einen kranken jungen Menschen zu helfen ist das eine  ,  aber einen alten Menschen wegen seinem Lebensstil am Leben zu erhalten ist das Andere .
> 
> Meine Meinung



Und deiner Meinung nach darf ein Mensch nicht leben nur weil dick, raucht oder Drogensucht unterliegt? Respekt, also bei manchen hier fehlen mir die Worte.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juni 2019)

Also nicht leben dürfen und länger leben dürfen sind schon zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Es ist sehr mies das so zu formulieren, nur um ihn unnötig schlecht dastehen zu lassen.
Rauchen und Drogensucht ist zudem aktives Bestreben seinen Körper zu schädigen. Warum sollte man dann noch mehr Teile bekommen? Wenn ich mir jetzt aus Neugierde einen Arm abhacke und dann einen neuen verlange und ein Zimmer weiter liegt ein Familienvater der eigentlich Busfahrer ist und der bei einem Unfall seinen Arm verloren hat und wo jetzt die Existenzgrundlage der gesamten Familie gefährdet ist, wem würdest du den Arm eher zusprechen? Nichts anderes ist rauchen und Drogenmissbrauch. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2019)

Man kann behaupten "Jeder ist seines Schicksals Schmied" -  aber die Welt ist etwas komplizierter.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juni 2019)

Dann erklär mal inwieweit rauchen und Drogenmissbrauch noch anders bestimmt werden und nicht selbst gewählt sind?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann erklär mal inwieweit rauchen und Drogenmissbrauch noch anders bestimmt werden und nicht selbst gewählt sind?


Genetisch, psycho-sozial usw. Aber das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.
Menschen die selber nie Sucht erfahren haben können auch leicht reden.
Großen Respekt habe ich vor Menschen die Sucht erfahren haben und sie irgendwann überwunden haben und abstinent leben.
Aber 100% sicher ist niemand und sein ganzes Leben lang rückfallgefährdet.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2019)

Wobei z.B. bei Alkohol statt einer vollständigen Abstinenz ein gemäßigter Konsum wohl deutlich herausfordernder wäre.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2019)

Kann man so nicht sagen. Außerdem funktioniert das bei richtigen Alkoholikern nicht. Da geht nur ganz oder gar nicht.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Juni 2019)

Jemand, der übergewichtig ist, also wirklich extrem, der wird auch abgelehnt für einen Spendenempfang. Soweit ich das jedenfalls mitbekommen habe, mussten diese Patienten erst einiges abnehmen. 
Wie das mit Alkohol- oder Drogensucht ausschaut weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls ist zB die Dialyse sehr kräftezehrend, gut jeder verträgt sie anders, aber ich glaube bei diesen, so schon sehr geschwächten Patienten, bezweifel ich, dass sie die Wartezeit bis zur Spende überhaupt durchstehen. 

Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie zB ein Alkoholiker das durchstehen könnte, gerade auch deshalb, weil man während der Dialyse wirklich nur sehr wenig Flüssigkeit zu sich nehmen darf. Vielleicht wird dort auch intensiver am Entzug gearbeitet, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Genetisch, psycho-sozial usw. Aber das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.
> Menschen die selber nie Sucht erfahren haben können auch leicht reden.
> Großen Respekt habe ich vor Menschen die Sucht erfahren haben und sie irgendwann überwunden haben und abstinent leben.
> Aber 100% sicher ist niemand und sein ganzes Leben lang rückfallgefährdet.


Genetisch?!? Ich habe dich gebeten es mir zu erklären und nicht nur einen einzelnen Begriff in den Raum zu werfen. Was meinst du damit? Kennst du etwa einen Fall wo ein Kind mit angewachsener Zigarette zur Welt gekommen ist? Ich kenne nur dass Babys schon nikotinsüchtig sind, aber das erledigt sich innerhalb einiger Wochen und ich kenne absolut keinen Fall wo ein Baby statt Entzug eine Zigarette bekommen hätte. Also bitte werde mal etwas genauer.

Den zweiten Absatz ist absoluter Quatsch. Um Sicht zu erfahren muss man nämlich erstmal süchtig werden. Und da sind wir beim psycho-sozialen Part. Sein gesamtes Leben lang zurück stecken, ablehnen, Spießer sein, Spaßverderber, Langweiler, Feigling usw. Das erfordert einiges an Willensstärke und Kraft. Mach das erstmal. Warst du mal in NYC auf einer Penthouseparty voller Models, oder auf einer Yacht in St. Tropez und es gibt Champus, Cocktails, Pillen und Koks in Hülle und Fülle? Deine Geschäftspartner bieten die was an um einen Deal zu besiegeln und du lehnst ab? Damit gefährdet man sein gesamtes finanzielles und soziales Leben. Ich hab nein gesagt, aber ich hab auch die innere Stärke das mit allen Konsequenzen durchzuziehen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Genetisch?!? Ich habe dich gebeten es mir zu erklären und nicht nur einen einzelnen Begriff in den Raum zu werfen. Was meinst du damit? Kennst du etwa einen Fall wo ein Kind mit angewachsener Zigarette zur Welt gekommen ist? Ich kenne nur dass Babys schon nikotinsüchtig sind, aber das erledigt sich innerhalb einiger Wochen und ich kenne absolut keinen Fall wo ein Baby statt Entzug eine Zigarette bekommen hätte. Also bitte werde mal etwas genauer.


Das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen das ich die Veranlagung meine.



> Den zweiten Absatz ist absoluter Quatsch. Um Sicht zu erfahren muss man nämlich erstmal süchtig werden. Und da sind wir beim psycho-sozialen Part. Sein gesamtes Leben lang zurück stecken, ablehnen, Spießer sein, Spaßverderber, Langweiler, Feigling usw. Das erfordert einiges an Willensstärke und Kraft. Mach das erstmal. Warst du mal in NYC auf einer Penthouseparty voller Models, oder auf einer Yacht in St. Tropez und es gibt Champus, Cocktails, Pillen und Koks in Hülle und Fülle? Deine Geschäftspartner bieten die was an um einen Deal zu besiegeln und du lehnst ab? Damit gefährdet man sein gesamtes finanzielles und soziales Leben. Ich hab nein gesagt, aber ich hab auch die innere Stärke das mit allen Konsequenzen durchzuziehen.


Achja, deswegen zerstören auch soviele suchtkranke Menschen ihr Leben und befördern sich ins eigene Grab, weil das so leicht ist von den Süchten wegzukommen.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2019)

Nein, weil es so schwer ist gar nicht erst abhängig zu werden.

Hast du zufällig einen Link der die genetische Veranlagung für Drogenmissbrauch belegt? Ich hab das gerade das erste Mal gelesen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig einen Link der die genetische Veranlagung für Drogenmissbrauch belegt? Ich hab das gerade das erste Mal gelesen.





> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Suchterkrankung wird auch durch bestimmte Varianten in den Erbanlagen mit beeinflusst. Allerdings gibt es bis heute (2018) immer noch eine große Lücke zwischen den im Einzelnen sehr kleinen Effekten von diesbezüglichen genetischen Abweichungen und dem bekannten Ausmaß tatsächlicher erblicher Beeinflussung. Gleichwohl gibt es bereits sehr konkrete Ergebnisse im Bereich Nikotin, Opioiden, Alkohol, Cannabis und Kokain.Untersuchungsmethoden auf diesem Gebiet sind Familienstudien, Adoptionsstudien, Zwillingsstudien, Kandidatengen-Findung, genomweite Assoziationsstudien und die Analyse von Copy Number Variants (CNV) bei bestimmten Chromosomen-Abschnitten.


Abhaengigkeit von psychoaktiven Substanzen – Wikipedia

Wenn man googelt, findet man noch mehr Seiten die das belegen.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juli 2019)

Also Hieb und stichfest ist da nichts. Danke dir aber für den Link. Ich hab das echt zum ersten Mal gelesen, geschweige denn diese Theorie gehört. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2019)

Doch bei vielen Substanzabhängigkeiten ist ein Zusammenhang nachgewiesen.
Kannst ja mal googeln.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2019)

Habe ich nach deiner Anmerkung, aber wirklich stichhaltige Studien mit klaren Aussagen statt Vermutungen sind kaum vorhanden. Wenn in der Studie beispielsweise gesagt wird dass der Konsum von Jugendlichen dadurch bedingt sein kann dass die Familie auch Drogen missbraucht und das sozial bedingt sei, ist mMn eben selbstbestimmt und nicht vererbt. Wenn man weiß dass es verboten ist, Die Familie es aber konsumiert, dann ist man noch lange nicht gezwungen es ebenfalls zu konsumieren, oder bei dieser Familie zu bleiben. Auch könnte man sie anzeigen und hoffen dass sie danach vorsichtiger werden. Mit Veranlagung hat das aber mMn nichts zu tun.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2019)

Ganz klar ist es wohl bei allen Drogen noch nicht. Aber es gibt Indizien.
Die Umwelteinflüsse spielen natürlich auch eine Rolle. Wie groß die vererbten Anteile sind weiß ich nicht.
Aber bei Alkoholsucht z.B. gibt es wohl klare Hinweise:



> Konkret bewiesen gilt die genetische Beteiligung bei Alkohol. Das bedeutet, dass für Kinder von alkoholabhängigen Eltern eine sehr viel höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, ebenfalls alkoholabhängig zu werden, als für Kinder von nicht alkoholabhängigen Eltern. Eine Untersuchung zeigt z. B. den Unterschied bei adoptierten Söhnen. Söhne von alkoholabhängigen Eltern, die von Nichtalkoholikern adoptiert wurden, wurden später zu 40  bis 50 Prozent selbst alkoholabhängig. Von den Söhnen von Nichtalkoholikern, die von Nichtalkoholikern adoptiert wurden, entwickelten nur etwa 10 Prozent eine Alkoholabhängigkeit.


Quelle: Genetische Veranlagung und Suchtentwicklung

Also bis zu 50% genetisch bei Alkoholsucht.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2019)

Echt coole Zahlen, aber mMn nicht gut genug. Diese Studie vergisst beispielsweise zu berücksichtigen dass auch nicht adoptierte Kinder von Nichtalkoholikern gern mal Alkoholiker werden, einfach weil viele Jugendliche gern gegen ihre Eltern rebellieren und anders sein wollen. Bloß nicht wie die verkniffenen Eltern werden usw. Dann fehlt mir die Bewertung des Umgangs mit Dingen die sie nicht erfahren dürfen. Also wie stringent sind diese Nichtalkoholikereltern beim "normalen" Umgang mit Alkohol? Klar findet man an jeder Studie was zu meckern und ich weiß dass meine Aussage so wirken könnte als würde ich nur meine Meinung durchsetzen, aber dem ist zu 100 Prozent nicht so. 

Ich habe die letzten Wochen übelst gelitten weil ich von einem Moment zum anderen am ganzen Körper Ausschlag mit brennenden Pusteln hatte. Dazu juckte meine Augen, waren trocken und ich hatte die Nase durchgehend laufen und die Atemwege dicht. Ich hab das ignoriert und es wurde schlimmer. Inzwischen kann ich kaum noch schlafen und die Arbeit fällt mir sehr viel schwerer. Allgemein fühle ich mich als wäre ich übelst krank. Aber! Ich gehe nicht zum Arzt. Solche Symptome hatte ich nämlich schon mehrfach und sie verschwanden immer von selbst nach einigen Wochen leiden. Jeder um mich herum meint dass das allergische Reaktionen auf irgendwas seien, aber ich lasse das nicht überprüfen. Warum denn auch? Erstens, kann man mir so nichts attestieren was ich vielleicht nicht möchte. Zweitens, kann ich so meinen Körper davor bewahren sich an Medikamente zu gewöhnen (un vielleicht sogar Nebenwirkungen zu erleiden) und drittens, freue ich mich wenn ich es auch so durchstehe. Dadurch fühle ich mich stärker und als Sieger über meinen Körper (Geist ist stärker als der Geist und so). 

In meiner Familie sind fast alle Allergiker. Meine Schwestern (Zwillingsschwester inkl.) haben etliche Allergien. Es sind in den letzten sechs Generationen immer welche an Krebs gestorben, aber warum sich verrückt machen, wenn es einem gut geht. Ich lasse mich jedenfalls nicht danach untersuchen. Nicht weil ich Angst davor hätte, sondern aus gegenteiligem Grund. Ich bin zufrieden und habe nicht das Gefühl noch was bestimmtes schaffen zu müssen. Ich bin im reinen mit mir und meiner Umwelt, auch wenn es mir mal schlecht geht. Genau das ist bei vielen Menschen nicht der Fall. Aus irgendeinem Grund glaubt heute gefühlt fast jeder er müsse unbedingt reich, hundert und Doktor werden und zusätzlich fünfzehn mal die Welt umrundet haben und mindestens acht mal im Jahr im Urlaub gewesen sein. Deshalb wollen sie nicht zurückstecken und genau da fängt es an, dass man sich fragt warum man Nein sagen sollte? Warum nicht ab und an eine rauchen? Warum nicht hier und da mal kiffen? Warum nicht bis zur Ohnmacht saufen? Darf einem doch eh keiner den Mund verbieten... 
Verantwortung und Anstand sind Dinge die man für sich selbst entscheidet. Nimmt man sie an, lebt danach, gibt sie weiter? Ist man beispielsweise bereit Kinder zu bekommen auch wenn man noch nicht so viel erlebt hat? Gar mehrere die verhindern dass man geile Autos fährt und sein Studium gar nicht abschließen kann? Aber wenn nicht, wem soll ich dann zeigen wie Menschen sich benehmen sollten? Wie soll die Welt wieder besser werden wenn ich nicht bereit bin neue Menschen nach diesen Vorgaben zu schaffen?

All das ist Selbstbestimmung und mMn deshalb vor der genetischen Veranlagung zu setzen. Die Selbstbestimmung ist bedeutender/einflussreicher. Der Rest macht es einem leichter oder schwerer, aber ist nie wirklich der Grund. Der Grund ist immer meine Art zu denken und zu handeln.

Ich bin da ungewöhnlich, das weiß ich und ich setze das auch nicht für jeden voraus, aber ich bin als Beispiel mindestens genau so aussagekräftig wie so eine Studie. Mindestens deshalb weil ich komplett zu betrachten bin und einer Studie immer feste Rahmenbedingungen gesetzt sind.

Um mal die Bresche zurück zum Thema zu schlagen...
Menschen müssen wollen und genau aus diesem Grund haben so viele keinen Organspendeausweis. Sie haben keine Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen, wollen oft nicht zurückstecken (selbst ausgeweidet werden, sich Zeit nehmen müssen, usw.). Das ist eine Frage der Einstellung, mehr nicht. Genau deshalb finde ich diesen Vorschlag gut und wer es wirklich nicht möchte kann einfach ablehnen. MMn macht es dieser Entwurf den meisten einfach einfacher, mehr aber auch nicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2019)

Von wegen Gene:
Robert Plomin im Interview: Ein Gespräch über vergebliche Erziehung und die Chancen moderner Genforschung
 [GEO]

Du kannst dich über eine Veranlagung hinwegsetzen, aber es wird dich immer mehr Einsatz kosten als den der sie nicht hat.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten Wochen übelst gelitten weil ich von einem Moment zum anderen am ganzen Körper Ausschlag mit brennenden Pusteln hatte. Dazu juckte meine Augen, waren trocken und ich hatte die Nase durchgehend laufen und die Atemwege dicht. Ich hab das ignoriert und es wurde schlimmer. Inzwischen kann ich kaum noch schlafen und die Arbeit fällt mir sehr viel schwerer. Allgemein fühle ich mich als wäre ich übelst krank. Aber! Ich gehe nicht zum Arzt. Solche Symptome hatte ich nämlich schon mehrfach und sie verschwanden immer von selbst nach einigen Wochen leiden. Jeder um mich herum meint dass das allergische Reaktionen auf irgendwas seien, aber ich lasse das nicht überprüfen. Warum denn auch? Erstens, kann man mir so nichts attestieren was ich vielleicht nicht möchte. Zweitens, kann ich so meinen Körper davor bewahren sich an Medikamente zu gewöhnen (un vielleicht sogar Nebenwirkungen zu erleiden) und drittens, freue ich mich wenn ich es auch so durchstehe. Dadurch fühle ich mich stärker und als Sieger über meinen Körper (Geist ist stärker als der Geist und so).


Dann scheint es dir noch nicht schlecht genug damit zu gehen. Ich bin auch Allergiker (bestimmte Tierhaare, Pollen) und als das ganz schlimm war da war ich froh das es Medikamente dagegen gibt.
Ich hatte z.B. Bindehautentzündungen, Hautausschläge, Schnupfen usw.



> All das ist Selbstbestimmung und mMn deshalb vor der genetischen Veranlagung zu setzen. Die Selbstbestimmung ist bedeutender/einflussreicher. Der Rest macht es einem leichter oder schwerer, aber ist nie wirklich der Grund. Der Grund ist immer meine Art zu denken und zu handeln.


Man sollte natürlich nicht alles auf die Gene schieben, aber ihre Macht auch nicht unterschätzen.



> Um mal die Bresche zurück zum Thema zu schlagen...
> Menschen müssen wollen und genau aus diesem Grund haben so viele keinen Organspendeausweis. Sie haben keine Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen, wollen oft nicht zurückstecken (selbst ausgeweidet werden, sich Zeit nehmen müssen, usw.). Das ist eine Frage der Einstellung, mehr nicht. Genau deshalb finde ich diesen Vorschlag gut und wer es wirklich nicht möchte kann einfach ablehnen. MMn macht es dieser Entwurf den meisten einfach einfacher, mehr aber auch nicht.


Ich befürchte eher das viele von der Widerspruchslösung gar nichts wissen und sich dann auch nicht damit auseinandersetzen werden.
Es sei denn die Bundesregierung informiert umfassend.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2019)

Ich würde auch davon ausgehen, das es nicht an den Genen liegt, sondern eher daran, dass das Kind während der Schwangerschaft bereits den Drogen ausgesetzt ist. Wobei auch etliche andere Behinderungen auftreten.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch davon ausgehen, das es nicht an den Genen liegt, sondern eher daran, dass das Kind während der Schwangerschaft bereits den Drogen ausgesetzt ist. Wobei auch etliche andere Behinderungen auftreten.


Es geht nicht darum ob man von Geburt abhängig ist. Sondern eine Veranlagung vorhanden ist welche späteres handeln beeinflusst. Die Abhängigkeiten entwickeln die meisten Menschen im Jugendalter.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Von wegen Gene:
> Robert Plomin im Interview: Ein Gespräch über vergebliche Erziehung und die Chancen moderner Genforschung
> [GEO]
> 
> Du kannst dich über eine Veranlagung hinwegsetzen, aber es wird dich immer mehr Einsatz kosten als den der sie nicht hat.


Genau das hab ich doch beschrieben. Nur finde ich es nicht schlimm. Es gibt immer Situationen in denen man mal mehr leisten muss als andere. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------

